
A new type of solar cell is coming to market - johnny313
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21736122-perovskites-have-potential-outshine-silicon-solar-panels-new-type
======
woodandsteel
Good article, but it's misleading on one very important point. It talks only
about Oxford Photovoltaics, so it leaves the impression it is the only
organization working on perovskites. Actually, lots of other companies and
research laboratories are.

------
true_tuna
Paywalled article I have no idea what you are talking about.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting these? They're off topic and the rules on HN are
settled. See sibling comment's quote from FAQ, plus:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

This solution has turned out to work well in practice because, although
paywalls with workarounds are annoying, it's possible to work around them.

